
Show HN: All SF Scooters on One Map - FriedPickles
https://anyscoot.com
======
gkoberger
The site is down now so I can't really try it (oh no!), but I'd love something
like this. I have no brand loyalty, and I hate switching between apps.

Some feature requests:

    
    
        * Better mobile support
        * Filtering (for example, I don't want bikes.. just scooters)
        * Maybe I'm alone on this, but I'd rather color coding show the company rather than the battery
        * Is there a way to deep-link to the specific app's "Ride" screen?
    

Clever way to get referrals!

~~~
acsands13
Based on these features you might like Migo
([https://www.getmigo.com/](https://www.getmigo.com/)). Not affiliated with
them in any way, just a user of the app.

Cool Show HN though! Can now check scooter locations in the browser, as well
as on mobile.

~~~
steadicat
Migo doesn’t seem to have Bird. Transit has all three:
[https://medium.com/@transitapp/welcome-to-scootopia-we-
now-a...](https://medium.com/@transitapp/welcome-to-scootopia-we-now-
aggregate-all-electric-scooters-c31c7337d5e6)

------
livejamie
How are you getting this information?

------
Snackchez
Have you found any (crazy / funny) outliers?

~~~
zootam
The limes in sausalito and vista point are pretty good IMO.

------
pilingual
Nice. How much delay is there on the scooter/bike location?

~~~
FriedPickles
Data is currently refreshed every 3 minutes, and I'm working to increase the
frequency further.

~~~
wferrell
@FriedPickles - Where/how are you getting the data? Anything you would be
willing to share?

~~~
daniel_levine
my assumption would be private APIs he's figuring out by MITM'ing mobile
network traffic

~~~
FriedPickles
Yep, that's how I get the data.

